# άπρακτος - άπραγος



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

Μου υπέδειξαν ότι μας έχουν κατακλύσει οι _άπραγοι_. Δεν μας έχουν λείψει οι αφελείς, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι η απραξία. Πρόχειρο έχω το ΛΚΝ:

*άπρακτος -η -ο* & *άπραχτος -η -ο* : που δεν κατάφερε, δεν πέτυχε κτ. που περίμενε, που ζητούσε από κπ.: _Πήγαν να ζητήσουν βοήθεια, έφυγαν όμως άπρακτοι. H αντιπροσωπεία, μετά την απόρριψη των αιτημάτων της, γύρισε άπρακτη._ || *Μένω άπρακτος*, δε δραστηριοποιούμαι, αδρανώ: _Δεν έμεινε άπρακτος, αλλά έκανε ό,τι μπορούσε για να διορθώσει την κατάσταση._ 

*άπραγος -η -ο* : που δεν έχει πείρα της ζωής, που είναι άπειρος και αθώος: _Είναι ακόμα ένα άπραγο παιδί._ || που δείχνει απειρία και αθωότητα: _H μικρή τον κοίταξε με ένα άπραγο βλέμμα._​
Είναι σαφής η διαφορά. Απραξία από τη μια, απειρία και αθωότητα από την άλλη.

Ας επωφεληθούμε από το νέο λεξικό Συνωνύμων (ΛΣΑΝΕΓ). Από σχετικό πλαίσιο αποσπώ τα δύο που μας ενδιαφέρουν:

*«αυτός που δεν πράττει τίποτε»: συνώνυμα*
Το *απράγμων* (και η *απραγμοσύνη*) δηλώνει «αυτόν που δεν πράττει τίποτε», «τον ράθυμο». Την ίδια σημασία εξέφρασε το (ήδη ελληνιστικό) *άπραγος*, που συνεκδοχικά δήλωσε περαιτέρω και «αυτόν που στερείται κάθε εμπειρίας, πράξεως», άρα «τον άπειρο, τον άμαθο» (_άπραγο παιδί_). […] Το *άπρακτος*, τέλος, χρησιμοποιούμενο ως κατηγορούμενο (δηλ. με ρήμα: «γύρισε άπρακτος»), και όχι ως επίθετο (με ουσιαστικό: _*το άπρακτο παιδί!_), δηλώνει «αυτόν που δεν έπραξε κάτι που επιδίωκε, που δεν πέτυχε τον σκοπό του». Χρησιμοποιείται για πρόσωπα και συνοδεύεται από ρήματα κινήσεως («φεύγω/έρχομαι/γυρνώ... άπρακτος»). ​
Τι λέει το _Ψάχνω την κατάλληλη λέξη_;

*άπρακτος* (και* άπραχτος) *είναι αυτός που δεν κατάφερε να αρχίσει μια συγκεκριμένη προσπάθεια του ή την άρχισε αλλά δεν την ολοκλήρωσε_ (Πήγαν να μαζέψουν ροδάκινα, αλλά επέστρεψαν άπρακτοι, γιατί τους έπιασε βροχή. Πήγε στην τράπεζα να πάρει δάνειο, αλλά γύρισε άπρακτος),_ ενώ* άπραγος* είναι αυτός που δεν έχει πείρα στη ζωή, ο άπειρος και αθώος:_ Είναι ακόμη άπραγο παιδί και δεν ξέρει πώς να ενεργήσει σε μια τόσο δύσκολη υπόθεση._ Ωστόσο τα δύο επίθετα έχουν και μια κοινή σημασία: αυτός που παραμένει αδρανής σε μια δεδομένη στιγμή είναι_ άπρακτος_ ή_ άπραγος: Κουνήσου να μας βοηθήσεις και μην κάθεσαι άπρακτος_ (ή_ άπραγος_).​
Αν θεωρείτε ότι δεν ήταν σαφές στο πλαίσιο του ΛΣΑΝΕΓ, ας δούμε το λεξικό, το ΛΝΕΓ:
*άπραγος, -η, -ο* 1. αυτός που δεν δραστηριοποιείται, που δεν ενεργεί: _Μην κάθεσαι άπραγος! Βοήθησε και συ λίγο!_ ΣΥΝ. (λόγ.) απράγμων ANT. δραστήριος 2. αυτός που δεν έχει εμπειρία: _άπραγο παιδί_.​
Με λίγα λόγια, αν έχεις το ΛΝΕΓ, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το _άπραγος_ με τη σημασία τού _άπρακτος_, μόνο που η διαφορετική σημασία φαίνεται από το ότι τότε μπαίνει μετά από τα _μένω / κάθομαι_ και ρήματα κίνησης (_φεύγω / έρχομαι / γυρνώ_): _έμεινε άπραγος_ (=άπρακτος) | _άπραγο παιδί_ (=άπειρο).

Αν έχετε μόνο το ΛΚΝ, το _άπραγος_ με τη σημασία _άπρακτος_ καλύτερα να αποφεύγεται (εγώ έχω μείνει σ' αυτή τη διάκριση).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2011)

Δεν σου έχω πει να ρίχνεις μια ματιά και στον Γεωργακά, που αποδελτιώνει;
*άπραγος*2, -η, -ο [ápraγos] *(1)* [...] *(2)* inert, idle, slothful, indolent (syn αδρανής 2, άπρακτος 2, νωθρός, οκνός) μην κάθεσαι ~ κ' είναι κακό πράμα | κάνε γρήγορα τη δουλειά σου, άπραγε άνθρωπε | θαρείτε κιόλα, πως έτσι ήμουνα πάντα, ένας κυρ-Aντρέας αχαΐρευτος, κακογερασμένο γεροντοπαλλήκαρο, άνθρωπος ~ (Myriv) | o Kινέζος, δεν είναι ~, αλλά δουλεύει την ιστορική του μοίρα και εμποδίζει τους άλλους να του την καταπατήσουν (Theodorakop) | οι βουτηχτάδες μέναν άπραγοι· στρογγυλοκαθισμένοι στην πλώρη, παίρνανε τώρα τον καφέ, ώσπου νά 'ρθει η ώρα για το φαΐ (Zappas) | δειλινό Kυριακής, αυτή η φοβερή, η σερνάμενη ώρα, μέσα στο σπίτι, η άρρωστη ώρα, η άπραγη που σπάει τα νεύρα (Panagiotop) | poem έργα δεν έχω, τίποτε | που αξίζει να σας φέρω· | κρύος, ~ δεν ξέρω | παρά να τραγουδώ (Palam) | … ακουμπισμένοι στ' άπραγο το δόρυ | με δακρυσμένα ανάβλεπαν τα μάτια | το πέλαο … (Sikel).(a)lacking in energy or will, passive, inactive (syn παθητικός)οι γέροι του, που κι αυτοί από τη δυστυχία είχαν καταντήσει άπραγοι και δειλοί (Xenop) | το κρύο έτσουζε … περασμένα μεσάνυχτα, κι αυτός στεκότανε ~ μπροστά στην καγκελένια πόρτα του περιβολιού του (KPolitis) | η Hώ ήταν καθισμένη με το κεφάλι σκυφτό, με τα χέρια άπραγα πάνω στα γόνατά της, αμίλητη (DOikonomidis) | μονάχα ο Ψ. απόμεινε, πρώτη φορά ~, αμήχανος και φρικτά κουρασμένος (Chatzianagnostou) | poem μην πάρεις τη ματιά σου | απ' τη σκιά, | που έμεινε βουβή, | θλιμμένη κι άπραγη | πλάι στο κόκκινο φανάρι (Zervanos). *(3)* empty-handed, unsuccessful (syn άπρακτος 1) μιλάμε ιστορίες και στάσεις στην Προβάτα, που πήγε το απόσπασμα με τον Άγιο Eπιστάτη κ' έφυγε άπραγο (Papantonis) | στην Πάτρα βρήκαν αντίλογο από ντόπιους μουδιασμένους στρατιωτικούς που … τους προέτρεψαν να φύγουν πίσω άπραγοι (ChZalokostas) | μ' άδεια τα χέρια γύρισα στο μώλο, ~ (Zappas). *(4)* [...] [fr postmed, MG <- PatrG ἄπραγος 'futile, ineffective' (Symmachus, Interpr. VT, Judges, 9.4, 2nd/3rd c. AD) § K]

Όλες οι σημασίες και στον Κριαρά (ΝΕΛ):
*άπραγος*, *-η*, *-ο*, επίθ. *1.* που δεν κατόρθωσε να φέρει κάτι σε πέρας: _μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες γύρισε ~_. *2.* αδρανής: _μην κάθεσαι ~._ *3.* άπειρος: _είναι -η σ' αυτή τη δουλειά_ (συνών. _αδέξιος_, _αδαής_). *4.* (μεταφ.) απονήρευτος: _παιδί -ο_.
*άπρακτος*, *-η*, *-ο* και *-χτος*, επίθ. *1.* που δεν κατόρθωσε να φέρει κάτι σε πέρας: _γύρισαν -οι_ (συνών. _άπραγος_). *2.* που δεν κάνει τίποτα: _κάθονται στο καφενείο -οι_. *3.* (νομ.) που δεν διαπράχθηκε, δεν εκτελέστηκε: _αδίκημα -ο_· _προθεσμία -η_ (συνών. _ανεκτέλεστος_).

Κττμά πρόκειται απλώς για έλλειψη στην πληρότητα του ορισμού που δίνει για το _άπραγος_ το ΛΚΝ, καθότι (όπως τα ιεραρχεί κι ο Κριαράς, άλλωστε), η σημασία _άπραγος = άπρακτος_ είναι η συχνότερη σήμερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Δηλαδή, καταλήγουμε ότι οι δύο λέξεις είναι πλέον συνώνυμες;


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

Συνώνυμα δεν είναι αφού δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι το _άπρακτος_ σημαίνει άπειρος και αθώος. Αλλά μπορούμε να λέμε ότι η κυβέρνηση έχει μείνει _άπραγη_ όλους αυτούς τους μήνες.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ωραία, δεν είναι συνώνυμες, είναι όμως interchangeable; Όταν κάποιος θέλει να μιλήσει για αδράνεια, είτε πει άπραγος, είτε άπρακτος, είναι ένα και το αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

Έτσι. Άμα μάλιστα συγκρίνεις τα *έμεινε άπραγος* με τα *έμεινε άπρακτος*, θα δεις ότι τα πρώτα είναι εξαπλάσια.


----------

